

Main Core: Is NSA making a list of "unfriendly" Americans? - lupatus

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Main_Core<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.christopherketcham.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2010&#x2F;02&#x2F;The%20Last%20Roundup,%20Radar%20Magazine.pdf
======
shakeel_mohamed
This is precisely the kind of thing that terrifies me.

